# Custom MRTG Question...



## cfebo (Dec 14, 2009)

Aloha,
I have setup MRTG on my freebsd server and have it running configs for about 20 cisco switches about a total of 376+ ports.

I want to create a index file which displays ports from all switches that surpass a set bandwidth flag, rather then having to view all devices when I encounter problems.

I researched a bit and found command I might be using for this -- Please correct me if this is wrong

--if-filter=f

I at first thought I would create a separate config and index file for this task, however I don't want to poll my switches more then I already am. So I am thinking to add this argument into the existing config files for all my switches and outputting the positives to a Alert.html page.

Am I on track or am I missing something?

If anyone can help me with what the code might look like to accomplish this -- It would be awesome seeing this is the first time I am working with MRTG.

Thanks in advance

FEBO


----------



## johnblue (Dec 14, 2009)

This does not answer to your question directly, but I've had good results with Cacti.

http://www.cacti.net
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/net-mgmt/cacti/

or you can go with:

http://cactiez.cactiusers.org


----------



## cfebo (Dec 14, 2009)

Hmmmm I figured MRTG to be the Standard...

Catci looks more graphical + it in ports so I am open to test Cacti out on my two Core switches.

If anyone can still help me with my previous question it would still be greatly appreciated.

FEBO


----------



## cfebo (Dec 14, 2009)

Also I think I would need to have the code continue displaying the flagged port for at least 24 hours, It would make no sense for the graph to disappear without having seen it.


----------

